

MIT Free Courses - Scott_MacGregor
http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/#electrical-engineering-and-computer-science

======
Tycho
Incredible. I think I'll start with this one
[http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-
comput...](http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-
science/6-080-great-ideas-in-theoretical-computer-science-spring-2008/lecture-
notes/) The notes were typed up by students of the class, as part of some
obligation/requirement, apparently. Not sure if that applies to the other
courses. So much stuff on there to learn, it'd make you weep.

------
iworkforthem
Love the MIT free courses, really learnt a lot from all these materials. I
know for sure, I could never get admitted to MIT CS program. Now I just hope
all the rest of the top 10 uni does the same too.. Education should be FREE
for everyone.

------
JoshCole
Are there any sites to let people collaborate while working through these
courses?

~~~
riffer
I don't think there are sites that do this currently, but the idea is
definitely in the air, so there are probably guys working on it. For example,
it seemed something like 3 of the 5 guys from the Google IO VC panel from late
last week talked about wanting to fund collaborative educational startups.

EDIT: This is the panel I was talking about ...
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1405320>

------
theboos
I really enjoyed the EECS courses available there.

